# Swelling on physical examination



## Mohana Prasad (Apr 15, 2010)

Any one please clarify this:

A person having swelling around the joint. Here, shall we consider swelling as a component of skin examination or examination fo the musculoskeletal system?

Thank You


----------



## LLovett (Apr 15, 2010)

I personally would consider it MS and not an exam element of skin.

If you look at the bullets for 97 it seems to fit more in with inspection and or palpation of the MS than of the skin.

Laura, CPC, CPMA, CEMC


----------



## FTessaBartels (Apr 15, 2010)

*Unless*

Unless it's really "edema" which falls under cardiovascular.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

